# wake up service



## somervillesnow (Nov 10, 2011)

Had 12 accounts last year. I would set my alarm based on the forecast. There was one morning where there was some surprise snow not in the forecast. Thankfully I happened to wake up at 4AM and looked out the window just to see if there was any snow. I can plan to set my sleep schedule to wake up at 5 on a regular basis but as I get more properties even that won't be good enough for surprise storms (though usually surprise storms are light in my area). And there is the problem of the significant other being bothered by the irregular sleep habits. It would be nice if there was some sort of wake up service, eg if there was snow, you'd get automated call. 

Any strategies?


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

somervillesnow;1485292 said:


> Had 12 accounts last year. I would set my alarm based on the forecast. There was one morning where there was some surprise snow not in the forecast. Thankfully I happened to wake up at 4AM and looked out the window just to see if there was any snow. I can plan to set my sleep schedule to wake up at 5 on a regular basis but as I get more properties even that won't be good enough for surprise storms (though usually surprise storms are light in my area). And there is the problem of the significant other being bothered by the irregular sleep habits. It would be nice if there was some sort of wake up service, eg if there was snow, you'd get automated call.
> 
> Any strategies?


Yes, set your alarm earlier. As you get bigger you need to have another guy or 2 that you can trust and you can share getting up early and doing site checks and such. We do some 24 hr places and security is suppose to call but generally we are onsite before they even call. I don't want to count the times I set my alarm in 1 hour intervals and it never actually snows but that's part of the game. Sometimes it's better just ot get in the habit of getting up and staying up at 3 or 4 am.


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

Just as Dave said it is part of this business, same as him I'm up repeatedly when snow us predicted, in my market on the shores of the Great Lakes, that's anytime temp us below freezing, all it takes is a wind shift. It is a responsibility that comes with this business. 
I will add though with a smart phone & some research it has made life easier, I now can find web cameras through my service area to check from my bed. An I pad would be better but this works OK.


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

somervillesnow;1485292 said:


> And there is the problem of the significant other being bothered by the irregular sleep habits.


She needs to understand your priorities, and you hers. If she gets bothered because you are screwing up her sleep...you need to camp out in a different part of the house and not disturb her.



RLM;1485301 said:


> It is a responsibility that comes with this business.


What these guys said.


----------



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

I take a peak outside every hour. If we have anything at the house I go do a drive through of my accounts. I also rely on a network of friends who work third shift. I also am good friends with the sherrif deputy who does the night patrol. If anything pops up he calls. Works pretty good for me except I still like to see for myself. The online cams work good especially if your lucky enough to have one at the lot you plow.


----------



## coldcoffee (Jul 17, 2008)

What's already been said, but for me it's also about maintaining some level of control as being the decision maker, not some guy sitting behind a desk earning minimum wage. Their timing is usually bad & often times screws up my game plans. I'd rather be a little tired by checking more often, than to be stressed & loosing money or even worse rendering bad service or loosing leverage. Believe it or not, in this business you also have to consider things like resentment & ulterior motives...don't think for a minute that those low paid security guys don't have it made up in their minds that you make too much money, while they sit there all night watching the clock & have too much time to think...they have friends too & your probably not one of them, even though they may seem nice. Besides all of that, who knows more about the weather & temp conditions than you do?


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

If there's even a 20% chance I get to the office at midnight, and just plan on working all night, whether its paperwork, or snow related. 

If there's no chance, and temps are 35 and below, I'm up at 2 and 5 to make sure there hasnt been any freezing ANYTHING. The closest lot to my house is a 2 min. drive, and it has all the right stuff. (north facing front entrance, sloping parking lot, lots of islands, heavy foot traffic, shaded area asphalt) to give me a good indication if anything else needs a check.

Welcome to the BUSINESS of snow and ice control.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

I always joke with some of my friends and say if you ever call me late and I sound like I'm sleeping or out of it. Just say its snowing and I'll be wide awake. 

surprise snow storms, competition sleeping in and wet and heavy snow falls are what I love.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Have your wife sit up all night and watch for snow as you sleep. If says no, as stated ,set your alarm for at least 2am.


----------



## the_mayor (Dec 30, 2006)

Sleep in April


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

the_mayor;1485409 said:


> Sleep in April


Last season I slept all winter with all the snow we didn't get.


----------



## forbidden (Dec 22, 2010)

You lie. You had to take all your loot from seasonals to the bank on a regular basis.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

forbidden;1490639 said:


> You lie. You had to take all your loot from seasonals to the bank on a regular basis.


We have a bank with a Timmy's in it so it worked out good.Thumbs Up


----------



## Roundhammer (Feb 4, 2011)

grandview;1490650 said:


> We have a bank with a Timmy's in it so it worked out good.Thumbs Up


The invasion is working!!..One Timmys at a time Thumbs Up

RH


----------



## MConst (Sep 26, 2012)

We subscribe to WeatherWorks. Its a 3rd party weather service that produces "certified snow totals" for any given zip code. Awesome service and alleviates any question when it comes to billing the incremental contracts.

They also provide emailed snow warnings and weather reports. I believe they will also send alerts if requested. They are a multitude of weather services out there. We go with WeatherWorks because contract stipulation. Hope thats helpful.


----------



## KYsnow (Sep 22, 2012)

There is no service that I would trust. The 11 pm weather guy will stick with his 5pm forecast and then blame why he was wrong the next day on something. Sometimes they won't even acknowledge they blew the forecast. If it's winter, colder than 35 and there is a cloud in the sky or clouds on the radar you had better be awake and ready to go. 

The guys referred to in another post who charge $30 an hour probably sleep until 5am, but that's why they charge $30 and are looking for work.


----------



## BillyRgn (Jan 28, 2004)

My alarm gets set every hour if there's a chance of snow, I am also real close with a few contractors in town, one being a cousin, we always call one another if a storm comes out of no where and usually always talk early on to make sure everyone got out ok. It's not fool proof but it's better than nothing, you usually just have to rely on yourself to get up, after all that is what our customers pay us to do so they don't have to worry about it.


----------



## Wayne Volz (Mar 1, 2002)

*Sleep???*

The anticipation of the event is generally worse than the event itself. Think about it. 3 days out they start calling for snow. You start thinking, preparing and losing sleep.

The best thing may be to wake up and say oh no! LOL. Lose sleep and enjoy the business when it comes.


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

Wayne Volz;1495851 said:


> The anticipation of the event is generally worse than the event itself. Think about it. 3 days out they start calling for snow. You start thinking, preparing and losing sleep.
> 
> The best thing may be to wake up and say oh no! LOL. Lose sleep and enjoy the business when it comes.


You guys kill me, 3 days to prepare, etc. We are in lake effect areas, sometimes we get no notice, it can be clear in one spot snowing in others, etc. A slight wind shift is all it takes, if it is below freezing I'm up at 3am checking, I have another contractor (& good friend) that works a full time job till 11;30 pm & will call if its snowing then. I have a pic on my facebook page my truck has 4-6" on it, my clients had nothing. I spent the day stressing, watching web cams, calling spoters (who probably thought I was crazy). Its part of the job.


----------



## JT SNOW (Apr 20, 2009)

Go out and get one of these.......Place it in your bedroom....He will let you know when to get up.....:salute:...................


----------



## superdog1 (Oct 13, 2011)

the_mayor;1485409 said:


> Sleep in April


That hard to do when all the landscaping contracts start on April 1st, LOl. I guess the old saying "You can catch up on your sleep when you are deal, LMAO!!!


----------



## potskie (Feb 9, 2011)

Pick up some overnight litter contracts and employ a guy to work nights doing litter. Have him call you at the first sign of snow. It's worked very well for me for the last 5 yrs. Or do what my Buddy does and slip my litter guy an extra $20 a night to call him too lol.


----------

